# can i put turn out rug in washing machine???



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

daft question, but wondering?


----------



## WoopsiiD (8 October 2010)

Yes, but I wouldn't for one minute suggest you do!
If you wash it in your home machine there is a good chance it will ruin your machine. Not only this but the detergents used can have an effect on your horses skin and remove the waterproofing from your rug!
How do I know.........ask my mum! Even though it was years ago I have never been forgiven.
Best to take it to a proper rug washer with an industrial machine.

Stable rugs on the other hand.....


----------



## catdragon (8 October 2010)

You can.

Check it will fit ! Then I take the following steps:

Sluice off as much mud from the outside of the rug (better off not to put a filthy rug in your washer).

Wrap the buckles in cloths (old cotton or j cloths or something similar) securing well with string (you cut knots after) to a. protect glass door b. Stop them getting jammed in the holes in the drum.

Wash the drawer where the fabric conditioner goes in COMPLETELY (remove all traces) as it's the fabric conditioner that strips the waterproof spray off.

Use NON Biological wash powder ONLY or Nikwax do a wash specifically for rugs.

You may have to wash it at least twice - depends on amount of mud/poo etc on it.

Then find somewhere to dry the thing  << The main reason I DON'T wash my own. Only LW ones in the summer and stable (LW 200g and under) ones in the winter that will dry (Amigo dry quickly).

If there's any residue in the washer after you've washed, you'll need to run it again with powder and empty to clean, then wipe the washer drum and door with a damp cloth to remove any remaining hair.

Good Luck


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

i was more thinking of a low temp wash, with very minimal washing powder, just to freshen it up, then blast it with a hose?


----------



## *hic* (8 October 2010)

Sammi&Leigha said:



			i was more thinking of a low temp wash, with very minimal washing powder, just to freshen it up, then blast it with a hose?
		
Click to expand...

Wrong way round - use the hose on it first to stop clogging your washing machine up.


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

would washing up liquid be better?


----------



## McNally (8 October 2010)

Sammi&Leigha said:



			would washing up liquid be better?
		
Click to expand...

No! it will foam out of your machine- non bio is fine for babies and people with sensitive skin it should be ok for horses.

Best to use liquid as i find the powder often wont dissolve properly with rugs and leave big chalky patches.

I do my own l/w and really what ever i can fit into the machine and **touch wood** have never had any problems. 
My big expensive rugs i do just send off though to be on the safe side!


----------



## WoopsiiD (8 October 2010)

I think my problem stemmed from trying to wash a Pony Wug!


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

Oh, just asking as my mum asked if it'd be better to washing it with washing up liquid and hose rather than machine, didnt know if it'd affect water proofing


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

pony rugs worse then?


----------



## WoopsiiD (8 October 2010)

LOL nope have you seen a Wug???
http://www.discountsaddleryshop.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=414

It was so thick, and I didn't bother to hose it first. Waited till muvvar dearest was at work and popped it in.
Big mistake LOL


----------



## Kenzo (8 October 2010)

Scrub it yourself out side, buy some rug wash and re-proof

or

send it away to be washed etc

either will be cheaper than a new washing machine should it get damaged.


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

thanks for helping x


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

n e other suggestions? also what size rug u reckons a 15.2 ISH would take?


----------



## Munchkin (8 October 2010)

You know this new horse you're getting that you're trying to guess the size of everything for... why don't you ask the current owner? Just a thought.


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

Because the horse is at a schooling yard, she hasnt seen it for 6 months as she lives in dubai, the horse is coming sunday eeep


----------



## Munchkin (8 October 2010)

I'm pretty sure the yard will know what size rug it takes.


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

Wow arent u rude, yes they probably would, but when u call and no one is available, or says they'll get back to you, and dont, or u text and get no answer or something really random, or u email and it gets ignored, its hard to find out, u ask the owner she says asks yard, ask yard, random or no response.

i mistakenly thought these forums where for help and to chat, as it appears, in the majority it is, however a small minority ruin it, and treat it as a please to  judge and name call. 

Fair enough some questions are borderline ridiculuos, some are mere musing written down and submitted before brain fully kicks in, said minority see's it as opportunity to pounce and play the 1 up game, funny how always the same people?


----------



## flowerlady (8 October 2010)

Sammi&Leigha said:



			Because the horse is at a schooling yard, she hasnt seen it for 6 months as she lives in dubai, the horse is coming sunday eeep 

Click to expand...

Has the new horse got a rug? Or are you thinking of washing an old rug you have?  If it already has one it has probably already been washed through the summer if not get it to a rug washer they will reproof and dry it as well for about £13 all in our picks up and delivers back for that or £9 for just a wash (stable rug).


----------



## Rollin (8 October 2010)

I wash all my own rugs every year about 20 for winter and 15 lightweight turn-outs.

If they are very muddy I hose of the worst or hang them over a gate in the rain.  I vacuum out the hair so as not to damage machine.

They all get washed at 30 deg with Nik-wax a special wash for Gortex type fabrics which you can buy from any out-door or camping shop.  Never use detergent.

Small rugs get done at home and large ones at the launderette - I always clean the machine out afterwards.

I drip them dry at home over a gate or stable door.


----------



## Munchkin (8 October 2010)

I'm not being rude. If you buy a horse, asking what size rug it takes is pretty standard if you're wanting to buy one in advance, rather than being expected to ask a forum full of people who have never met, let alone measured, said horse.

I just honestly don't know what you want people to tell you when you ask what size rug and saddle it'll take? 

But never mind, as you were.


----------



## Abbeygale (8 October 2010)

Sammi&Leigha said:



			Wow arent u rude, yes they probably would, but when u call and no one is available, or says they'll get back to you, and dont, or u text and get no answer or something really random, or u email and it gets ignored, its hard to find out, u ask the owner she says asks yard, ask yard, random or no response.

i mistakenly thought these forums where for help and to chat, as it appears, in the majority it is, however a small minority ruin it, and treat it as a please to  judge and name call. 

Fair enough some questions are borderline ridiculuos, some are mere musing written down and submitted before brain fully kicks in, said minority see's it as opportunity to pounce and play the 1 up game, funny how always the same people?
		
Click to expand...

Munchkin is NOT being rude - just advising that if you speak to the yard the horse has been kept at for the last 6 months, they should either know what size rug the horse has on, or if they don't they can check and find out. To me Munchkin is stating the obvious - but rude they are not.

This forum has all sorts of useful information that is available - if you don't like the obvious being stated to you - just skip over those posts. 

Personally I would much rather you ask the questions than guess - but if you are going to ask the questions, listen to the answers as well - people are trying to help you, from what I have seen.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (8 October 2010)

Sammi&Leigha said:



			Wow arent u rude
		
Click to expand...

I didn't read it as being rude hun, think you may of taken it the wrong way. Don't worry, I'm sure your new horse will have at least 1 rug and you can go shopping next week.

If i was guessing I'd say 6ft for a slight build, 6ft 3" for a little heavier built. See what he comes with and take it from there. Good luck


----------



## martlin (8 October 2010)

I just bang anything that will fit into the washing machine with a non bio detergent and then (naughty me) tumble dry it on low heat until just damp and hang on rug rails to dry out completely.
My washing machine is the cheapest one Argos did at the time and has been going for 5 years now 

As to a rug for a 15.2hh - my 15.2hh WB mare (very dainty) takes 5'9'' or 6' depending on brand and my 15.3hh WB takes 6' or 6'3'' depending on brand.


----------



## zoelouisem (8 October 2010)

Hi, im extremly lucky and have a big industrial washing at work espeacially just for horses. I wash all my stable rugs in it regulary but have tried washing and waterproofing turnouts and there never waterproofed aswell as a professional. So my best advice would be to get turnouts  done by a rug person.

As a guess a 15.2 would be roughly 6'0-6'3 but dont take that as gospel as different type rugs fit differently. Also would depend on the build of the horse ect. What time are you picking the horse up maybe pick it up and measure the horse then go out to the tackshop and get some.


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

She is being delivered by yard owner, and despite voicemails, emails, texts, FB messages etc, in answer to all my questions, asked more than once, i got a text just stating will deliver at ..... for ..... see u then

so she should be with my sunday!


----------



## sykokat (8 October 2010)

We have 14.2 Irish mare that takes 6 ft rug and a 17 inch saddle. So as you maybe can work out from this post and your post on saddles it varies a great deal on the individual horse/ pony. Is it a long horse or a short horse??? Is it a chunky horse or a narrow horse??? These factors all count when buying equipment for them. Have you not had experince of buying these items in the past ????


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

No, i previously loaned, and their bits n pieces came with them, i then got my own, but came with all her stuff, ive now moved to a new yard, dont really know people very well, so dont like to ask to much, its also a new area for me to......

She is a chunky 15.2 ish


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 October 2010)

The answer is NO, if you don't want to knacker your mums washing machine and they cost a hell of alot more money than a rug, which if you took to most feed place do a rug wash for roughly £10, washing machine £400 at the most.


----------



## ecrozier (8 October 2010)

Rug sizes vary a lot. My gang are completely different sizes/shapes, a 14.2 Arab who is 5'9 or 6' depending on brand, a 15.3 trakhener mare who is 6'3 or 6'6, and a 16.2 sport horse who is still in a 6'3! Safest to ask or check when she arrives tbh.


----------



## Spit That Out (8 October 2010)

My 2 year old is 15.3/16hh and depending on what make of rug i get is either a 6'3 or 6'6".

Your lucky that the weather is forecast to be warm and dry this weekend so you won't need a turnout. This will give you a chance on Sunday to measure your horse for a rug size.

I've washed my horse rugs both stable and turnout in the machine up to a 6'3", anything bigger than that won't fit.
I use 1 non bio tablet, extra rinse at 30 degs. Put it on the radiator to dry and I spray them with reproof stuff when it's dry.
Make sure you tuck the buckles in the rug to stop them banging on the glass or getting trapped in the drum holes.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 October 2010)

I've got quite a small washing machine at home so the blessed thing just doesn't fit in terribly well and so you don't get a very good result: I've tried. I used one of those orange bag things specially designed for washing rugs/numnah's etc - it means the metal bits and straps won't damage your machine, plus the hairs are kept in the bag, so I do home-wash stuff like fleecey rugs/stable rugs etc which saves a bit.

The big outdoor rugs though, have gone away to be done professionally. There's someone around here that's just started so I'l see how they come back. I can't be bothered to do them myself, its just too much hassle and unless you've got a family size washing machine, the results will be disappointing.

I remember when there were more public launderettes around, and all us horsey people would sneak in there with our numnah's and rugs and bung 'em all in coz we didn't wanna bung up our own machines!! Were'nt we dreadful?!!!


----------



## chilworth23 (8 October 2010)

Lol.....my mum's washing machine is HUGE, so will maybe let her take a look at it and see what she says....thanks guys


----------



## honetpot (8 October 2010)

I wash most of my rugs in a normal washing machine if they will fit in. As I wash them quite often they do not get really dirty.
 With turnout rugs wash with plain water at 30degrees or lower, do not use soap detergent anything. That way it will not damage the proofing.Sometimes it they are very heavily stained I put them on a quick wash first.
 I have just got a pony back on loan, they have had the rugs proffessionaly cleaned and reproofed and guess what, they leak.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 October 2010)

martlin said:



			I just bang anything that will fit into the washing machine with a non bio detergent and then (naughty me) tumble dry it on low heat until just damp and hang on rug rails to dry out completely.
My washing machine is the cheapest one Argos did at the time and has been going for 5 years now 

Click to expand...

Ditto this . If rugs will fit in the machine, they go in . With three neds and x number of rugs between them, I like to keep costs down lol. Been doing it for four years now and machine is still going strong . It was reasonably expensive when we got it, and it is serviced every year .

When they've been washed, they go over one of the bannisters to dry


----------



## brighteyes (10 October 2010)

My old washer's door mechanism broke, so OH fettled me a new one and I moved it to the stables.  It fits all my rugs in without exception but I tend to use unlined turnouts and layer with lightweight underquilts and or fleeces.  They are no longer waterproof but don't need to be anyway as I don't turn out in nasty winter conditions.  In summer they don't need t/o rugs.  My rugs go up to 6'.

Having said that, a 16.3 came to stay and her rugs - upto 6'6" - fit in, the padded ones and everything   The only one which won't is her Mark Todd heavy stable quilt thing, you know, the burgundy and gold tartan design they used to make.


----------



## KarynK (11 October 2010)

I use a dustbin and rainwater with a bit of rambo wash or similar followed by a hose off and I do it through the summer and have not had to reproof for years, some of my horseware rugs have gone 6 years before needing reproofing.

The trick is not to use washing powders or high heat.  Stable rugs I do sometimes put in the machine if they will fit.


----------

